# Monarch 'Clops - Looky looky!!



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)




----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looking good. Hope to get it when it comes out.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

That's pretty cool, Jimmy. But odds are, we probably won't see this on a shelf in a box for, well, at least a couple more years. I'm remembering how long it took Gorgo to arrive after it was announced. And we still haven't seen hide nor hair of the Jekyll/Dracula combo…waiting patiently though.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Sweet. But in a mock-up I saw some time ago — I don't have a pic, maybe somebody can post it — I'm pretty sure there were a couple of Greek soldiers fighting off the cyclops. I mention that because I don't see them in the posted pic above.

I'm _really_ looking forward to this one ... whenever it comes out.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Frankie Boy said:


> Sweet. But in a mock-up I saw some time ago — I don't have a pic, maybe somebody can post it — I'm pretty sure there were a couple of Greek soldiers fighting off the cyclops. I mention that because I don't see them in the posted pic above.
> 
> I'm _really_ looking forward to this one ... whenever it comes out.


You can see the holes in the base for the soldiers


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Great. When I saw a new Cyclops thread I was expecting to see some new pics of the Cyclops progressing......but it's the same photo Mcdougall posted the other week.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

*DO*....*NOT*....*TEASE*....*ME**!*

Carl-


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

about a year or so away...we talked about this in June...
Moon suit first. Follow this link to Monarch on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/MonarchModelCorp
Denis


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

put me in for two of them cyclops kits !


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

mcdougall said:


> about a year or so away...we talked about this in June...
> Moon suit first. Follow this link to Monarch on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/MonarchModelCorp
> Denis


Yeah, that's the pic I saw before. By the way, does anybody know what the intended scale of this thing is going to be? I hope the Cyclops itself will come in at about the same overall height as, say, King Kong or Godzilla.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Frankie Boy said:


> Yeah, that's the pic I saw before. By the way, does anybody know what the intended scale of this thing is going to be? I hope the Cyclops itself will come in at about the same overall height as, say, King Kong or Godzilla.


My understanding is that it will follow suit in size with those kits...
Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It looks to be about 1/32 to 1/24 scale based on the size of the Greeks.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> It looks to be about 1/32 to 1/24 scale based on the size of the Greeks.


My scale question was a bit misleading, perhaps. I don't really care what the actual scale is, per se. What I really wanted to know was what the overall height of the model is going to be.

Not to sidetrack things, but when the original Bride had been re-popped (or reverse engineered or whatever it is they did) I wished they had up-sized the model so that her overall body length was more in keeping with the body lengths of the other original monsters.

Anyway, I'm glad to hear the Cyclops will come in at a height consistent with King Kong and Godzilla.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Where are the Robinsons?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Its apprx 9 - 10" tall if I remember from seeing it at Wonderfest


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Frankie Boy said:


> My scale question was a bit misleading, perhaps. I don't really care what the actual scale is, per se. What I really wanted to know was what the overall height of the model is going to be.
> 
> Not to sidetrack things, but when the original Bride had been re-popped (or reverse engineered or whatever it is they did) I wished they had up-sized the model so that her overall body length was more in keeping with the body lengths of the other original monsters.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad to hear the Cyclops will come in at a height consistent with King Kong and Godzilla.


Well yeah you asked what scale it was. Size and scale are not the same thing. The model is probably about 9-10 inches tall. Or, about 1/32 to 1/24 scale.

The original Kong and Godzilla kits are not the same scale either. In real life Kong was what, 30 feet tall and Godzilla was over 200 feet tall but the kits are roughly the same SIZE. 

Since this isnt an Aurora kit or a remake of one, the actual size or scale is moot anyway. It is what it is.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

but in King Kong v. Godzilla, weren't they pretty close in height?


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

bqeman said:


> but in King Kong v. Godzilla, weren't they pretty close in height?


Yes they were/are. But as has been pointed out, the _scale_ of the two is very different.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

John P said:


> Where are the Robinsons?


Saw them in Walmart yesterday....in Klickitatawana WA.

Carl-


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> Saw them in Walmart yesterday....in Klickitatawana WA.


Soooo...still lost, then?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

John P said:


> Where are the Robinsons?


Running from the bicyclops!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> Soooo...still lost, then?



They didn't have a clue. But boy, did they look_ old_!

Carl-


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

any more pics of the cyclops ?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here he is with a loincloth...









Here he is Nekkid...









Front on Face...











Mcdee


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> Here he is with a loincloth...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic McD. Another winner. Must get one when released.


----------

